# Stony Brook University - MFA in Film Directing



## FilmSchool.org (Jun 17, 2021)

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Stony Brook University - MFA in Film Directing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Casper (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm interested in applying for this program. but there are so little info about this program's reputation and feedbacks. has anyone heard anything about this program, is it good? anything would do!


----------



## asa0110 (Jan 16, 2022)

Casper said:


> I'm interested in applying for this program. but there are so little info about this program's reputation and feedbacks. has anyone heard anything about this program, is it good? anything would do!


Hey! So the program is in association with killer films which is a cornerstone when it comes to Indie films. From what I've gathered, the program is very young, probably the fifth or the sixth year its been running so it's not very well known. But the faculty is excellent, most of them are industry professionals from huge film schools like nyu, Columbia etc. And the cost of the program is significantly cheaper than other US film schools. Hope this helps. I've applied to the Producer track, after researching it quite a bit. If you have any other questions, I can try to answer them!


----------



## Casper (Jan 17, 2022)

asa0110 said:


> Hey! So the program is in association with killer films which is a cornerstone when it comes to Indie films. From what I've gathered, the program is very young, probably the fifth or the sixth year its been running so it's not very well known. But the faculty is excellent, most of them are industry professionals from huge film schools like nyu, Columbia etc. And the cost of the program is significantly cheaper than other US film schools. Hope this helps. I've applied to the Producer track, after researching it quite a bit. If you have any other questions, I can try to answer them!


Hey! thanks for the info! very helpful. I'm thinking about applying for the directing track! hopefully will see you in the fall! for now no more questions. good luck with your application as well!


----------



## asa0110 (Jan 17, 2022)

Casper said:


> Hey! thanks for the info! very helpful. I'm thinking about applying for the directing track! hopefully will see you in the fall! for now no more questions. good luck with your application as well!


Hopefully I'll see you too! Good luck. 🥰


----------



## jansel123 (Jun 8, 2022)

WHat is the acceptance rate?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 8, 2022)

jansel123 said:


> WHat is the acceptance rate?


These are our current stats based off applications in our database:


Stony Brook University - MFA in Film Directing Acceptance Rate






63%

Admitted
5   out of   8   Admitted



25%

Waitlisted
2   out of   8   Waitlisted



13%

*Not Admitted*
1   out of   8   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Also see "Admissions Statistics" tab above


----------

